# It looks like a problem



## uglymartian (May 31, 2008)

greeting every one! 
and i have a question about my tank. 
you see i have some kind of white fungus (or at least that is what i think it is) and it seems to be 
spreading across my aquarium substrate. does any one know what this might be?


----------



## uglymartian (May 31, 2008)

thank you for your help 
i am sure this piece of information will help.


----------



## jmontee (Feb 7, 2008)

A pic and tank parameters will help. Also how long has the tank been setup and do you have driftwood, etc?


----------



## Kaieisis (May 17, 2008)

Try reading that "white fuzz" thread above.
Seems that person had the same problem you do.


----------

